#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  >  Διαγραφή ή διακοπή ΤΣΜΕΔΕ για μηχανικό μετανάστη;

## netshaft

Καλησπέρα σας, πρόσφατα βρήκα δουλειά στην Αγγλία και θα ήθελα να μάθω τι επιλογές έχω σχετικά με την ασφάλιση μου στην Ελλάδα. Αν κάνω διακοπή δε θα πληρώνω ασφαλιστικές εισφορές αλλά θα παραμένω μέλος του ΤΕΕ? Αν κάνω διακοπή θα πρέπει να διαγραφώ και από το ΤΕΕ? Για να γίνω μέλος του ΤΕΕ θα πρέπει να πάλι προφορικές εξετάσεις κτλ? Επίσης αν μπορούσε κάποιος συνάδελφος να με κατατοπίσει σχετικά με τα βήματα που πρέπει να γίνουν για την ενδεχόμενη απαλλαγή μου από τις ασφαλιστικές εισφορές. Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια σας.

----------


## Xάρης

Καλησπέρα,

Κατ' αρχάς για να *διαγραφείς* από το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, πλέον ΕΦΚΑ, πρέπει να διαγραφείς από το ΤΕΕ με τη σχετική αίτηση.

Γιατί να διαγραφείς; Για να μην πληρώνεις ασφαλιστικές εισφορές λόγω της ιδιότητας του μηχανικού. Δυστυχώς, ακόμα και σήμερα, μετά την ένωση των ταμείων στον ΕΦΚΑ, εξακολουθεί να ασφαλίζεται η ιδιότητα του μηχανικού.
Αν δεν διαγραφείς, νομίζω ότι το μόνο που μπορείς να γλιτώσεις ως κάτοικος εξωτερικού είναι οι *εισφορές για υγειονομική περίθαλψη*. Για περισσότερο ακριβείς πληροφορίες ρώτα τον ΕΦΚΑ.

Βεβαίως, μπορείς πάντα να επανεγγραφείς στα μητρώα του ΤΕΕ, χωρίς να δώσεις ξανά τις υποτυπώσεις προφορικές εξετάσεις. Το μόνο που απαιτείται είναι η αίτησή σου να γίνει δεκτή από τη ΔΕ του ΤΕΕ. Σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις (μερικές δεκάδες) επανόδου στα μητρώα του ΤΕΕ, οι αιτήσεις έγιναν δεκτές, όχι όμως ομόφωνα. Υπήρχαν κάποιοι συνάδελφοι (Ακριτίδης κια Αντιβαλίδης) οι οποίοι καταψήφισαν τις αιτήσεις του 2017 μέχρι σήμερα.

----------

